# selling mounts



## ARTNAILER (Feb 9, 2010)

I have several mounts including 5 bucks 2 hogs full mount bear 35lb striper and others i am thinking of selling cant hang anywhere in house so i would just sell them. my question is how would i go about selling them and what would be a fair price for such things


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 9, 2010)

Go to Ebay and check out the ones that are about to sell or better yet put a few on your watch list and see what the final value is. If you like the prices list yours.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Bass Pro Shops buys local mounts when they open new stores as well. Might want to look into that if a store is coming to your area.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Feb 13, 2010)

Depending on condition and size of deer and hog mounts will determine prices. I have also noticed that depending on colors of the hogs will also determine saleability. I have noticed anything other than black will sell very easily. I have seen many hogs going for anywhere from $250 to $375 is a ballpark estimate. Deer are harder to guess because again size matters and just catching the right person. Any deer over 135" should be able to be sold, as long as the mount is in good shape, for $175 to $500 depending on size-


----------



## Killdee (Feb 13, 2010)

You might ask your taxidermist, Im sure they get calls re mounts from time to time.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 13, 2010)

Go to Taxidermy.net
The For sale page, you need to sign up for membership
You need pics in all angles and close ups, but I sold 160 +Mounts  in there and ebay.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/


----------



## mshipman (Feb 13, 2010)

It's illegal to sell bear and mounted fish in GA. Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## spotchasser (Feb 18, 2010)

Im sure your right but why would it be illegal to sell a bear or fish mount in Georgia?


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 18, 2010)

I Don't know about Fish. But a Bear is a Big No-No..


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 19, 2010)

*Why is it illegal to sell a bear mount in GA*

Where does it say that anywhere?
I'm just wondering, I have 2 bear. One is a full mount Russian Brown Bear and the other is a chocolate phase black bear rug.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have not found that anywhere. I am not sayin you are wrong but I can't find the law. I know it is illegal to sell meat, and hides but not sure about mounts.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2010)

I did find that you can apply with DNR for a permit to resell mounted fish or game animals.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2010)

can sell deer mounts, and the hog I reckon, but the bear is a definite no-go, as is the striper and probably the others depending on what they are. 

basically, anything other than deer mounts and squirrel tails that is native to ga can't be sold. the other stuff it depends

T

T


----------



## mshipman (Feb 24, 2010)

I havn't found the law on the internet. I have a copy with my taxidermy laws.  You may be able to sell the brown bear since it's not native to GA i'm not sure. But i know for a fact it's illegal to sell black bears and mounted wild fish. I have talked to several GW's about this. There was a guy not far from me that got convicted of selling mounted bears to an undercover DNR agent last year.

You also got to be careful as to what state you sell to because all states are different. Some states you can't even sell deer antlers. But some states allow the sell of bears.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 24, 2010)

see post #14. 

T


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there a loop-hole that allows taxidermists to sell mounts, including fish, which were ordered but not paid for by the customer?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 24, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Is there a loop-hole that allows taxidermists to sell mounts, including fish, which were ordered but not paid for by the customer?



27-2-9.  Taxidermist licenses; unlawful acts and omissions by taxidermists 

(d) It shall be unlawful for a taxidermist to sell any wildlife or part thereof without the prior written permission of the commissioner or his designee; provided, however, that it shall not be unlawful for a taxidermist to mount and sell legally taken furbearers, deer, and squirrel, or parts thereof.

(g) Notwithstanding any other provision of this title to the contrary, it shall not be unlawful for a licensed taxidermist to mount and sell legally taken furbearers or alligators and alligator products without procuring a fur dealer's license.


----------



## RFoxx (Jul 26, 2010)

> O.C.G.A. § 27-3-26. Hunting bears; restrictions; penalties.
> 
> (a)	It shall be unlawful for any person to:
> (1)	Hunt, take, or attempt to take a bear except during the open season for hunting and taking bears or under authority of a permit by the Department of Natural Resources to kill or take a bear;
> ...



This is the law for selling black bears.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 26, 2010)

Another option is to donate them to a local university as specimens for their biology department.    That's where a lot of my specimens will go.....


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 26, 2010)

"Sell" the mount the bear is standing on and then "give" them the bear.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

ARTNAILER said:


> I have several mounts including 5 bucks 2 hogs full mount bear 35lb striper and others i am thinking of selling cant hang anywhere in house so i would just sell them. my question is how would i go about selling them and what would be a fair price for such things



they are opening a basspro  in augusta(at some point).....they may interested in taking a few off your hands


----------



## CollinsK (Aug 3, 2010)

Cant sell the bears display and give away the bear that will not work folks have tried that before with ducks.DNR as been known to shown up and take the FREE bear or duck and leave you the display. Dont try any games they dont play around.

Kim
"I bring life back to dead animals for a living"


----------



## Throwback (Aug 3, 2010)

Ihunt said:


> "Sell" the mount the bear is standing on and then "give" them the bear.



and them "get" a ticket. 


T


----------



## Coastie (Aug 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have not found that anywhere. I am not sayin you are wrong but I can't find the law. I know it is illegal to sell meat, and hides but not sure about mounts.



This is about as close as it comes to finding the actual law in the regs. There may be a different interpretation of it at some level but I am not aware of it. 

page 14 of the current regulation booklet, item 13 of unlawful activities:
"Selling or purchasing any game species or parts thereof, except antlers, hides and tails of legally taken deer, tails of legally taken squirells, and legally taken alligator products"

As to the why of it, you would have to consult your local law enforcement folks at the regional DNR office where you live. I believe it may have to do with the federal cites laws concerning wildlife species but I am not a law enforcement officer or an attorney.


----------

